# Animal rescue - click to donate



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry if this is a repost. 

Hi, all you animal lovers. This is pretty simple... Please tell ten
friends to tell ten today! The Animal Rescue Site is having trouble
getting enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of
getting free food donated every day to abused and neglected animals.

It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on the purple box "fund food for animals" for free. This doesn't cost you a thing.
Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate food to abandoned/neglected animals in exchange for advertising.

Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have this email and I click on it everyday


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, what a great idea! I'll be clicking everyday from now on too


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I will be clicking on it daily also
Thanks for the website


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've been clicking on this daily as well and wanted to let everyone know if you want, they will send you email reminders to click on it!!! I signed up for that and its worked great!


----------

